# Vacuum recommendations?



## Serenissima (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello! I realise I've been on a new post rampage as of late. Anyway, my mother's hand me down vacuum that is 30+ years old quit on me today, and I don't think that there's any chance of repair. Do any of you have any vacuum recommendations? I saw on amazon that there are a few force dryers that double as vacuums, does anybody have experience with those? Multi tasking would be nice, but at this point in my life I think I'd rather a good vacuum that could last me decades rather than an okay one that just happens to be able to dry my dog faster. Thank you for any replies!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have a Dyson that does a great job. I have all hard surface flooring so carpeting may have different requirements.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have a Dyson canister (the pet one) and LOVE it. We have hardwood with orientals, so we go on and off carpet everywhere. The Dyson does it all well, including the furniture. 

Kodi doesn't leave much hair behind, but we have a long haired white cat, and she's like living with a snowstorm!!!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

There's only one that I know will last for decades, but they aren't cheap.

Miele

It's like a vacuum that the engineers from Mercedes and BMW got together and designed a vacuum cleaner. You don't have to buy their expensive bags though. 3M makes bags that work as well.


----------



## Serenissima (Feb 26, 2014)

Tom King said:


> There's only one that I know will last for decades, but they aren't cheap.
> 
> Miele
> 
> It's like a vacuum that the engineers from Mercedes and BMW got together and designed a vacuum cleaner. You don't have to buy their expensive bags though. 3M makes bags that work as well.


The one that just died was a hoover, but I've been sort of lusting after the base miele model since it came out 2-3 years ago. (I was a strange 16 year old, what can I say) Thanks for all of your input so far!


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I have a Dyson upright downstairs and a Kirby upstairs. The Kirby probably works better than the Dyson but it's harder to handle. I love both as far as how well they clean. After living with two Pugs for over 14 years I kinda feel like I don't need a vacuum anymore. I loved my Pugs but it's so nice having a dog that doesn't shed!


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I've had the same Hoover for about 7 years now. It works but its not picking up as much as it use to. The past two weeks I have been thinking about replacing it, so your post came at a perfect time - I'm looking at the Hoover WindTunnel T-Series Rewind Bagless UH70120 and LG Kompressor LuV350P. I'm going to look into the Miele, I never heard of that brand.


----------

